# Seiko 62MAS Padi Diver Special Edition Diver



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Seiko introduces the 62mas PADI special edition diver .

http://watchesbysjx.com/2018/01/seiko-introduces-the-62mas-padi-special-edition-diver.html


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

I like the look of the new 62MAS re-issues but they're not cheap. 6R15 movement but then so has the Sumo and the RRP for one of those is less than half of the MAS. Hopefully the price will come down soon but until then I can't see myself adding one to the collection. Sadly.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh [email protected]@@. Need to have that when I get the chance.


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

That's lovely but a bit spendy!


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

Wheelnut69 said:


> That's lovely but a bit spendy!


 From memory the black one comes on a rather nice looking bracelet while the blue only comes on a silicone band. But…they both can be had for the same price? Maybe the blue wiil drop in price first?


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 12, 2018)

very nice the padi version


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Buuk said:


> From memory the black one comes on a rather nice looking bracelet while the blue only comes on a silicone band. But…they both can be had for the same price? Maybe the blue wiil drop in price first?


 The blue one SBDC053 is £115 cheaper than the black one SBDC051 £520 for the blue and £635 for the black from Citiwide on Ebay. Ive just had the black one delivered a few days ago


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

Rob.B said:


> The blue one SBDC053 is £115 cheaper than the black one SBDC051 £520 for the blue and £635 for the black from Citiwide on Ebay. Ive just had the black one delivered a few days ago


 I can't remember who's site I'd seen them on? Possibly Creation or Saiya? Either way they were the same price which I thought was odd? I guess that's the grey market for you!


----------



## adalfuns (Feb 6, 2018)

Nice colours, but I hope a white face one


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Pitchforks at the ready....but... ever since Seiko started on with putting "X" and "Padi" on the dial I've gone right off them.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> Pitchforks at the ready....but... ever since Seiko started on with putting "X" and "Padi" on the dial I've gone right off them.


 yeh me too i expect it to say open other end...oh hang on thats the milk bottle joke. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sophy (Dec 31, 2013)

Got a similar one


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Tazmo61 said:


> Seiko introduces the 62mas PADI special edition diver .
> 
> http://watchesbysjx.com/2018/01/seiko-introduces-the-62mas-padi-special-edition-diver.html


 I've got one hopefully arriving today from Citiwide via ebay. Far cheaper than this seller. I'll update later.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Not here yet, hopefully tomorrow oops:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

These are stunning watches - when you see them in person, the dial is one of the most attractive ever. Shame about the chapter ring alignment though



http://imgur.com/9j7F7pP




http://imgur.com/r8ryKzs


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Mine's in Halfords (DpD drop off shop), so will pick it up on way home from work. Worrying about chapter ring alignment now :watch:


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

I've got two of the 62MAS reinterpretations, the blue (SPB053J1) and black (SBDC051J1) and really enjoy them both:










I've since bought a bracelet for the blue as well- the silicon strap it comes with is a good one but it does pick up a lot of fluff from clothes. I think the bracelet really completes the look of the watch so would recommend hunting one down on eBay.

I had trouble with first black one I bought - alignment at 6 o'clock was out by quite a bit, so I ended up returning it.










I'd thoroughly recommend Long Island Watch, based in the States, if you're considering one as they'll check the alignment before sending if you ask them to.

I quite like the look of the PADI dial but the two I have are probably enough for me!


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Picked it up, totally thrilled with it. Chapter ring alignment is spot on, phew!

This isn't a cheap watch (£500 delivered), but the fit and finish is astounding at this price. Photos, especially mine, don't begin to do it justice.

Very happy with Citiwide, the sellers. Best price I could find anywhere, full Padi boxset, no import charges, and free quick tracked delivery.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Allthingsmustpass said:


> Picked it up, totally thrilled with it. Chapter ring alignment is spot on, phew!
> 
> This isn't a cheap watch (£500 delivered), but the fit and finish is astounding at this price. Photos, especially mine, don't begin to do it justice.
> 
> Very happy with Citiwide, the sellers. Best price I could find anywhere, full Padi boxset, no import charges, and free quick tracked delivery.


 Nice one, it's a very nice watch, and a really good price. :yes:


----------

